# Silly Cycle



## LSUfan (Oct 5, 2009)

Hello everyone. I emailed Scott about an oddball bike I have and he suggested I post a pic on here. It's called a Silly Cycle, made in the early 1960s for Mid-South Enterprises in Durant, Ms, per the label. I'm looking for information on it. I've never seen anything like it. It's likely an item that was just sold locally but it had to be made by a bicycle company. It looks like some kind of trick unicycle. There is zero information on it that I can find. Here's some pics.


----------



## partsguy (Oct 5, 2009)

Looks like a baby's toy (no offense).


----------



## LSUfan (Oct 5, 2009)

I thought it looked like a baby toy originally but upon closer inspection it has to be a cycle made to do tricks or spin. Nothing to hold the baby on the seat. The handles just below the seat and springs on front support that theory. The bottom does look like a baby walker, but I wouldn't put my child in it with nothing to hold them in. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## LSUfan (Oct 6, 2009)

I actually found another Silly Cycle on the TIME WARP TOYS website. Just as I thought, it's a trick cycle. Only 600 ever made. Thanks


----------



## partsguy (Oct 6, 2009)

LSUfan said:


> I actually found another Silly Cycle on the TIME WARP TOYS website. Just as I thought, it's a trick cycle. Only 600 ever made. Thanks




Think of how many went to landfills, or destroyed in some way, or crushed at the scrap yard. A rarity indeed!!! I'd keep that, you most likely will never get another.


----------



## pedal alley (Oct 6, 2009)

have you tried it out yet ?
i'd be going wild on that thing !
video & put on youtube.


----------



## LSUfan (Oct 7, 2009)

LOL. No I haven't tried it out. Back in the early 1970s I would have pushed it to the limit. Don't think the seat is quite big enough anymore.


----------



## walter branche (Oct 7, 2009)

*kids not babies*

its made for young kids ,there is a variation of your machine on ebay,, it is built more like a rocket , with similar functions,, yes it is a rare piece, i have never seen one ..being rare does not equal valuble- it is a speciality item-if you have space keep it as long as you can,, if you are going to sell it ,, i might know a museum that will be interested , thanks walter branche -velocipede ventures-


----------



## partsguy (Oct 7, 2009)

walter branche said:


> its made for young kids ,there is a variation of your machine on ebay,, it is built more like a rocket , with similar functions,, yes it is a rare piece, i have never seen one ..being rare does not equal valuble- it is a speciality item-if you have space keep it as long as you can,, if you are going to sell it ,, i might know a museum that will be interested , thanks walter branche -velocipede ventures-




Good point. In order to be valuable, you need supply and demand. You got supply, but what about disireability? Also, take into consideration, the economy's current state.


----------



## SalesQueen (Aug 25, 2012)

*I have a Rare Silly Cycle in excellent condition. Does anybody know anything about it*

I have a very rare antique/vintage Silly Cycle that is in pristine condition. It has been kept indoors its whole life. I have researched all over the world wide web, many different search engines, websites, antique cycle forums, etc and came across Only One similar to mine that is completed rusted out with no seat, no foot pedals, and no hand pegs. I have even registered on several classic antique cycle websites just trying to find someone who knows anything about this rare invention. On the label it says Silly Cycle 'Patent Applied For' By Mid-South Enterprises of Durant, MS. I have tried looking up this company but apparently they were only in business for a very short period of time and only produced this one product. I was told by an appraiser (who has also never seen anything like this) that it was most likely produced between the late 1950's--early 1960's. He said due to the outstanding condition and extremely low production amount, it is very rare and has an intrinsic value. He also implied that the 'patent applied for' label with little production indicates that the patent was never granted and that there may have been a couple of them sold locally. There is no trace of a patent number on the label of this rare toy anywhere. It has the old 'banana style' seat with the handlebar just below the seat. One large wheel, three small wheels and it is propelled by one child using foot pedals. The wheels are solid rubber with no splits or cracks and they turn smoothly. The frame is constructed of steel with all of the original red paint is intact, and has no rust. As far as I know, this is a one of a kind (two of a kind if you include the only other one that's out there on the 'world wide web') Please feel free to research this unique unicycle; if you find ANY information on this, please let me know. If interested, please call/text me at 615-289-5742. Trade/Cash Offers will be considered. Thank you and God Bless!


----------



## clboard24 (Dec 9, 2012)

LSUfan said:


> Hello everyone. I emailed Scott about an oddball bike I have and he suggested I post a pic on here. It's called a Silly Cycle, made in the early 1960s for Mid-South Enterprises in Durant, Ms, per the label. I'm looking for information on it. I've never seen anything like it. It's likely an item that was just sold locally but it had to be made by a bicycle company. It looks like some kind of trick unicycle. There is zero information on it that I can find. Here's some pics.View attachment 5397




Hey, I have one of these myself and was wondering if you have found any information on it?  Mine looks alot like yours.  I have found one that was in pristine condition close to Nashville, TN but she really had on ideal about the value either.


----------

